# Splashed boys



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Berg's boys are almost two months old now.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

very attractive boys you have there.x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

What nice mice  you must be building your stock up now moustress how many do you have? they look nice and healthy.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty boys! I especially love the third picture down mouse to the left with a whiter patch.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't counted meeces recently, but I've gone from 23 tanks to 44 this week. I have a lot of young meeces that will need to be separated in the next week. I had about 65 tanks originally before the accident, but I'm going to try to stay at around 50 tanks. I count the medium size Kritter Karrier as a tank, having about 5 1/2 gal capacity. Most are that size, with only three 10 gal. in use right now. I'd guess I have around 125 meeces not counting the ones that aren't weaned yet.

Berg, my albino snakebait buck, has given me both of the things I wanted which were first, increased size in my tris, and second, helping me isolate and identify the c locus dilutions.

I have a question that I'll post separately as well, which is just what color are these splashed boys? I think it must be agouti or black, or one of each. The PEW is obvious, but the black eyed one isn't a BEW, and must be bone, I guess.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> I have a question that I'll post separately as well, which is just what color are these splashed boys?


I think they are A/* c/ce Spl/* (not mentioned: wildtype, as always)

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

oh they are lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Roland: I appreciate your input greatly. Thank you.

pips: thanks


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh they are so pretty! Or should I say handsome, he he. In addition to brindles I also love the splashed and tri colors!! One thing I am confused about I hope you don't mind if I ask...I was thinking for some reason that the ce dilution crossed with recessive white spotting caused tri to pop up, but I also read tri= Spl/ + ce, correct? And Spl is obviously a separate gene from the recessive white spotting and dominant white W? Sorry I know this the topic in the Genetics forum but I hate to start a whole new thread and all, plus I wanted to say what lovely mouse-ies those are


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The gene that causes the splashed and tricolor to appear is the same. It is generally called splashed and indicated by Spl/*. It is dominanat only in the presence of two diluted genes at the C locus, C being full strength color. any combination of the recessive c factors allow the splashed genes to dilute any color, as long as the combo isn't homozygous c, or albino. So c^e(extreme dilution), c^h(himilayans or siamese, c^ch(chinchilla) paired together or with c (albino). Those combined with piebald, any kind of white marking pattern, encourages the colors to pool into solid patches. Those patches will appear in the original diluted color, like beige, and some will revert to darker shades, in the case of a beige piebald mouse, patches of brown shades, and black, ideally.

The standard states that a tricoor will have three hues visible on the back, so a mouse with beige and brown with white markings would be a good tricolor. It works with other colors as well. (It was a great thrill to see orange, yellow and cream with white appear at last, especially when combined with the white markings! Folks had told me it couldn't be done! And when it had been done, they still said it couldn't be from the same kind of genes! Hah!)

To summarize, it takes two things -Spl combined with two c dilutes- to make a splashed mousie, and three things -Spl combined with the two c dilutes plus piebald- to make a tricolor.

Have I overexplained sufficently?


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

No thank you that was exactly what I wanted to know! Thank you that clears up a lot, now I just need the Spl/* ... the brindles (Avy) don't have the same result when mixed with recessive s/s and homozygous c dilutions, I assume, or someone would have tried that....well I can always admire the pictures


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

No thank you that was exactly what I wanted to know! Thank you that clears up a lot, now I just need the Spl/* ... the brindles (Avy) don't have the same result when mixed with recessive s/s and homozygous c dilutions, I assume, or someone would have tried that....well I can always admire the pictures


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You can make tri colored using brindle such as a Siamese Brindle Tricolor ...A^vy/* + c^h/c^h + s/s + Spl/*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't work with c^e; I got a lot of BEW's when I did that.

beth, how many generations do you think it wold take to produce brindled tris? I'm going to try again...actually, I am trying again with one of those BEW's and a doe who I hope isn't c^e herself...that's one of the areas I need to straighten out...kind of lost grip of which dilutions was at play. I'll be showing some other of my tri does and ask for opinions as to what dilutions(s) they may possess. to make matters worse, I got the ones I knew pretty well before the accident all mixed up while sorting out the living form the dead....


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> how many generations do you think it wold take to produce brindled tris?


That reminds me of an old commercial "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop...one....two...three...crunch...THREE!"

Honestly though, I suppose it would depend on if your brindle already had some c dilutions, adding in the splashed would be easy enough being dominant just like the brindle and then you would just need to get the spotting introduced which would be recessive. Do you happen to have any himi? That's what I've been told works really well but I'm still attempting to create one myself...not a main goal, just thinking it would be fun to eventually see it.


----------

